# Mit dem Bike über den Glockner



## McMounti (13. November 2009)

Hi Leute,

ich bin neu im Forum und hoffe, dass ich mich in der richtigen Section mit meiner Frage aufhalte. Ich habe schon einige AlpenX hinter mir und plane für nächstes Jahr eine neue Route. Unser Weg soll uns unter anderem über den Glockner führen - > von Heligenblut nach Kals. 

Kennt einer von Euch eine Route oder gibt es da überhaupt Möglichkeiten? Landschaftlich schön wäre wahrscheinlich das Leitertal (rauf zur Salmhütte oder zur Glorer Hütte), aber ich kenne die Gegend dort leider nicht und da stellt sich dann die Frage, ob da irgend etwas Fahrbares dabei ist!

Für Hinweise und Infos wäre ich wirklich dankbar.

lg
mcmounti


----------



## powderJO (13. November 2009)

schau mal hier:

http://www.mountainbike-transalp.at/index_124_124__1000000443_1_0__.html

vielleicht kannst du ja was für dich rausziehen an infos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McMounti (13. November 2009)

vielen Dank powderJO (wow, das ging schnell),

die seite bin ich schon mal durchgegangen, da ist ein kleiner abschnitt, den ich brauchen kann, aber so richtig spannend ist die frage, wo kann ich auf die osttiroler seite queren (ich versuch eine querung von ost nach west). der link hilft aber auf jeden fall schon mal - danke

für weitere infos, sag ich nicht nein!


----------



## daniel_ (13. November 2009)

http://www.bikeboard.at/Board/Grossglockner-th89005

vielleicht auch was für dich

Dani


----------



## polo (13. November 2009)

daniel_ schrieb:


> http://www.bikeboard.at/Board/Grossglockner-th89005
> 
> vielleicht auch was für dich
> 
> Dani



nee, da geht's doch um die straße.

leider kann ich nur was zu den rändern beitragen:
westseite: bis zur lucknerhütte sicherlich machbar
ostseite: leiteral kenne ich nur zu fuß, und wenn ich das richtig in erinnerung habe, dann habe ich die strecke zur salmhütte als weitgehend fahrbar verbucht. zwischendrin aber 1-2 steile, rutschige tragestrecken + drahtseilkrams (?).
mittelbereich: glorerhütte kenne ich gar nicht; da hilft vielleicht googlesuche nach wienerhöhenweg. übergang salm- lucknerhütte kenne ich auch nicht.


----------



## McMounti (13. November 2009)

vielen dank, da ist doch schon mal ein großer teil mit dem bike zu bewältigen. 

hat jemand eine ahnung, warum dieses gebiet biketechnisch so unerschlossen ist (zumindest macht es den anschein), eignet sich diese gegend nicht dazu? gibts rechtliche hintergründe? ...


----------



## polo (13. November 2009)

glaube ich nicht. vielmehr wird das eher daran liegen, daß es schnell hochalpin wird, rundtouren sind kaum möglich, viele fußgänger.


----------



## tiroler1973 (13. November 2009)

McMounti schrieb:


> vielen dank, da ist doch schon mal ein großer teil mit dem bike zu bewältigen.
> 
> hat jemand eine ahnung, warum dieses gebiet biketechnisch so unerschlossen ist (zumindest macht es den anschein), eignet sich diese gegend nicht dazu? gibts rechtliche hintergründe? ...



Der Nationalpark Hohe Tauern hat nicht all zu viele Wege, die fahrbar sind. Da es sich um einen Nationalpark handelt wird sich das auch nicht so schnell ändern. Du kannst dort super wandern, aber fahren geht fast überhaupt nicht und die angrenzenden Gemeinden sind nicht so auf Tourismus im großen Stil fixiert und die Einheimischen haben meist kein Interesse daran, das Radl stundenlang durch das Gebirge zu tragen. Da es keine Straßen aus dem 1. Weltkrieg gibt, wird man in diese Steinhaufen auch keine Wege mehr sprengen. Außerdem ist "Crossen" doch eher was für Deutsche die einmal das Jahr in die Alpen kommen können.

Hier gibt's ne Möglichkeit, wie du von Kals nach Neukirchen kommst. Das wäre auch Ost-West. Über die Rudolfshütte ist das mögich: http://www.kainer.net/mike/content/view/232/65/lang,germani/ - wobei da tragen und schieben angesagt ist.

Hier gibts auch ne Variante: http://www.tourenwelt.at/detail.php?tourId=168


----------



## swj (13. November 2009)

In der Schobergruppe (Urgestein) liegt meistens sehr grosses 'Material' herum. Entsprechend sind die Stufen in den Steigen und da diese Richtung/Gegend nie eine sehr interessante Handelsroute war (wenn eher Nord-Süd Verbindung), wurde nie ein entsprechender Weg in dieses Gestein gehauen. Der Krieg war auch weiter im Westen - also auch kein Militärischer Nutzen.

Alternativ kann man Richtung Süden bis zum Iselberg fahren (Verkehr hält sich in Grenzen) und dann über die Raneralm ins Debanttal und von dort hinauf aufs Zettersfeld. Von dort kommst du aber maximal bis Oberlienz und müsstes dann 10km Radweg hinauf nach Huben (schätze du willst Richtung Stallersattel bzw. Klammjöchl)


----------



## McMounti (16. November 2009)

Vielen Dank für die sensationellen Infos,
die Tauren-Runde ist extrem spannend, zumal ich übers defreggental ins ahrntal rüber wollte - naja so fahr ich eben rundherum



swj schrieb:


> (schätze du willst Richtung Stallersattel bzw. Klammjöchl)



Die GROBE routenplanung (bei der genaueren bin ich jetzt grad) wäre ja eigentlich folgenden gewesen:

- Start: Reichenau in Kärnten - über die Nockberge (Nationalpark Nockberge) - nach Millstatt
- von Millstatt durchs Maltatal ins Gasteinertal 
- Gasteinertal - vorbei am Mölltaler-Gletscher nach Heiligenblut
- Heiligenblut am Großglockner vorbei nach Osttirol (Kals)
- Kals - entweder durchs Defreggental oder über Innergschlöss oder Prägarten (Umbalfälle) rüber ins Ahrntal (Sand in Taufers)
- Sand in Taufers - über (oder eben vorbei am) den Tuxergletscher ins Zillertal (Mayrhofen)

die Strecke ist in vielen Bereichen weg von den Standard-Transalp-Routen (darum möcht ich sie auch machen), was die Detailplanung etwas schwieriger gestaltet (drum fang ich jetzt schon an). Darum aber nochmals vielen Dank für Eure guten Beiträge!!


----------



## swj (16. November 2009)

McMounti schrieb:


> - Start: Reichenau in Kärnten - über die Nockberge (Nationalpark Nockberge) - nach Millstatt
> - von Millstatt durchs Maltatal ins Gasteinertal
> - Gasteinertal - vorbei am Mölltaler-Gletscher nach Heiligenblut
> - Heiligenblut am Großglockner vorbei nach Osttirol (Kals)
> ...


 
Na, da bin ich ja neugierig auf deine fertige Route.
2008 sind wir über den Oswalder-Bocksattel gefahren (kannst du auf Homepage nachschauen wenn's dich interessiert)
Von Malta hätte ich auch einmal die Mallintzer Scharte ins Auge gefasst (habe allerdings keine Berichte darüber gefunden)

Defreggental ist halt etwas langweilig (verkehrstechnisch aber kein Problem) - Klammljöchl ist dafür immer eine Reise wert!!

Generell wird aber in dieser Richtung leider immer die Entscheidung zwischen viel Tragen oder viel Asphalt fallen.
Kenne diese Ecke aber recht gut - also "Just ask"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McMounti (16. November 2009)

swj schrieb:


> Generell wird aber in dieser Richtung leider immer die Entscheidung zwischen viel Tragen oder viel Asphalt fallen.
> Kenne diese Ecke aber recht gut - also "Just ask"



das deutet aber extrem stark darauf hin, die route generell noch mal zu überdenken! wobei:

- nockberge: sollten kein problem darstellen (da gibts viel literatur)
- maltatal inkl. übergang: da hätte ich jetzt auch weniger probleme erwartet, aber mal schauen
- großglockner: ist einer der knackpunkte (da gabs aber jetzt schon einige sehr interessante beiträge) - den muss man ev. doch von norden her umfahren 
- ich wäre ja gern in dern nähe des großvenedigers rüber ins ahrntal gefahren, aber ich fürchte, da gibts nicht viel möglichkeiten, dann übers klammljöchl und dann schauen, wie ich ins ahrntal komm'
- ahrntal: kein problem, da gibts sehr viel
- Rüber ins Zillertal: nächster Knackpunkt, da hab ich noch keine Ahnung, aber so adhoc hab ich nichts drüber gefunden.


naja hast schon recht, da ist schon recht viel offen!

wenn ich da aber nochmal mit fragen auf dich zukommen dürfte, das wäre wirklich eine große hilfe (ich versuch natürlich immer vorher duch eigene recherche was rauszufinden )

danke
mcmounti


----------



## swj (16. November 2009)

McMounti schrieb:


> - ich wäre ja gern in dern nähe des großvenedigers rüber ins ahrntal gefahren, aber ich fürchte, da gibts nicht viel möglichkeiten, dann übers klammljöchl und dann schauen, wie ich ins ahrntal komm'


Also wenn Klammljöchl dann auf alle Fälle weiter über Ochsenlenke ins Ahrntal!

Für Großvenediger gab's mal einen Fred für rundherum - aber leider keine Ahnung wie der genau gelautet hat (war auf alle Fälle viel Tragen/Schieben)


----------



## McMounti (16. November 2009)

@swj:

Ich war jetzt grad eine weile auf deiner homepage - vom feinsten!!!
dort hab ich auch grad (bei deiner TA2000) einen streckenabschnitt gefunden, der exakt auf meiner "planroute" liegt: von mayrhofen nach sand in taufers - meine frage dazu: ich würde die strecke ja umgekehrt fahren - ist das etwas für das bikerherz - ich stell mir das schon recht eindrucksvoll vor am Hintertuxer-Gletscher entlang zu trailen (wenns was zu trailen gibt)?

danke
mcmounti


----------



## tiroler1973 (16. November 2009)

McMounti schrieb:


> von mayrhofen nach sand in taufers - meine frage dazu: ich würde die strecke ja umgekehrt fahren - ist das etwas für das bikerherz - ich stell mir das schon recht eindrucksvoll vor am Hintertuxer-Gletscher entlang zu trailen


Er ist aber im Jahr 2000 nicht über den Tuxer Gletscher sondern übers Pfitscher Joch nach Südtirol. Wenn du den Gletscher haben willst, musst du übers Tuxer Joch. ... wobei ich das Tuxer Joch nicht gerade als genüßlich ansehe. Dort ist auch nichts mit Trail, sondern alles Schotterstraße, wenn du runter nach Hintertux fährst.

Wenn du noch ein bisserl Saft in den Knochen hast, fährst das Geiseljoch nach Schwaz raus und beendest deine Reise nicht in Mayrhofen: http://www.kainer.net/mike/content/view/263/1/lang,germani/


----------



## McMounti (16. November 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> Wenn du noch ein bisserl Saft in den Knochen hast, fährst das Geiseljoch nach Schwaz raus und beendest deine Reise nicht in Mayrhofen: http://www.kainer.net/mike/content/view/263/1/lang,germani/




das hört sich super an, ich bin sowieso schon am überlegen, ob ich die route nicht anders starte (nicht in kärnten, weil der überstieg südl. des großglockners so problematisch erscheint), sondern eher in salzburg, ev. schladming oder so. dann spar ich mir ein paar hm und km am anfang und häng das einfach hinten dran. das tuxer joch werd ich dann auf jeden fall auch weglassen (macht ja so keinen sinn), ich will nur auf meiner tour auch einmal in der nähe und mit sicht auf einen gletscher fahren (unser heuriger alpenX führte uns von bormio in die ortlergruppe und die fahrt auf den zebru pass war neben den schnee- und eisfeldern derart beieindruckend, dass ich das gerne wieder dabei hätte)!!


----------



## swj (16. November 2009)

McMounti schrieb:


> streckenabschnitt gefunden, der exakt auf meiner "planroute" liegt


 
Das Eisbruggjoch ist von Ost nach West "einfacher". Das bedeutet aber noch immer 800 Hm Schiebestrecke vom Neveser See hinauf bis zur Hütte. Der Steig von der Eisbruggjoch-Hütte Richtung Pfunders dürfte auf S2/S3 Level liegen. Aber ist schon lange her. 

Pfunderer Joch ist in dieser Richtung absolut schade - aber machbar (wieder 600hm Schiebestrecke) - hinunter nach Fussendross nach 100 Höhenmetern ein breiter Weg.

Pfitscherjoch in dieser Richtung breiter Forstweg hinauf - Abfahrt komplett fahrbar.

..schau dir vielleicht einmal in diese Richtung das Hundskehljoch an (von St. Peter im Ahrn) -> führt dich im Zillergrund und du würdest näher an den Hohen Tauern bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (16. November 2009)

McMounti schrieb:


> das hört sich super an, ich bin sowieso schon am überlegen, ob ich die route nicht anders starte (nicht in kärnten, weil der überstieg südl. des großglockners so problematisch erscheint), sondern eher in salzburg, ev. schladming oder so.


Wenn du in Schladming starten willst: Da habe ich mal was geplant, auch angefangen zu fahren, bin aber nach dem ersten Tag krank geworden: http://www.kainer.net/mike/content/view/140/65/lang,germani/ 

Vielleicht kann es dir helfen.


----------



## McMounti (16. November 2009)

swj schrieb:


> ..schau dir vielleicht einmal in diese Richtung das Hundskehljoch an (von St. Peter im Ahrn) -> führt dich im Zillergrund und du würdest näher an den Hohen Tauern bleiben.



wenn ich jetzt noch vom umbaltal (nördl. des defreggentals) ins ahrntal kommen würde (dann müsst ich zwar das klammjoch auslassen), dann könnte ich spitzenmäßig das ahrntal in richtung großvendiger, krimmlertauern, ... ausfahren und dann über das hundskehljoch (sieht spitzenmäßig aus) bis mayrhofen fahren und dann eben noch übers geiseljoch nach schwaz ... cool ... kennt ihr zufällig das umbaltal als alternative zum defreggental (swj meinte ja -> etwas langweilig?!?!)


----------



## dave (16. November 2009)

McMounti schrieb:


> kennt ihr zufällig das umbaltal als alternative zum defreggental (swj meinte ja -> etwas langweilig?!?!)



Dazu hatte Thorsten19 mal einen Thread gestartet, in dem er das Umbaltörl sehr treffend beschreibt.

Wir sind letztes Jahr auch dort rüber. War wirklich top!  
Du musst Dir u. a. nur darüber klar werden, ob das von der Schieberei her auch für Dich OK ist. Zu Fuß ist der Aufstieg auf jeden Fall bis auf die letzten paar Meter recht leicht. 
Für für den Abfahrtsspaß würde ich S3-Niveau voraussetzen. Allerdings kann es auch ein schönes Erlebnis sein, ohne dass man bergab wirklich alles meistert ...

Die Clarahütte sah übrigens recht klein aus. Da würde ich zuvor doch lieber mal anrufen, falls Du dort übernachten wolltest.


----------



## McMounti (17. November 2009)

super, schön langsam ergibt sich eine recht anspruchsvolle tour ...
- ... nach kals
- von kals nach matrei
- matrei - umbaltal - umbaljöchl - ahrntal (@dave: vielen dank, der angegebene thread ist absolut überzeugend und mit schieben hab ich überhaupt kein problem - wie schon gesagt, wenn sich die abfahrt auf der anderen seite auszahlt)
- ahrntal - hundskehljoch - zillerboden - mayrhofen
- mayrhofen - geiseljoch - schwaz

naja, wie aus der liste ersichtlich fehlt mir jetzt eigentlich wieder einmal nur der großglockner - aber da hab ich jetzt auch von euch schon viele gute hinweise ... ich überlege jetzt die route von norden her (uttendorf - enzingerboden - weißsee - rüber nach kals)  - bevorzugte route ist allerdings noch immer die leitertal strecke über salmhütte und lucknerhütte, aber da muss ich noch mal recherchieren.


----------



## swj (17. November 2009)

McMounti schrieb:


> - von kals nach matrei


 
Da hätte ich noch einen Link! Ist zwar in falscher Richtung beschrieben aber umgekehrt sicher auch kein Problem.

http://www.probike-lienz.at/neu/?s=touren&geb=4&show=11&v=desc#

Leitertal -> Glorerhütte muß ich passen, werde aber meinen Bruder fragen ob er Infos herausfinden kann.


----------



## swj (17. November 2009)

Fototechnisch noch ein Super Link

http://mtb-touren.bergwelt.bplaced.de/300809_kals_matreier_toerlhaus/kals_matrei.html


----------



## freepost (18. November 2009)

Leitertal -> Glorerhütte muß ich passen, werde aber meinen Bruder fragen ob er Infos herausfinden kann.

Antwort_
Möglichkeit:
von Heiligenblut zur Bricciuskapelle dann tal queren zur trogalm (steig) oder direkt vom Heiligenblut über Bruchetalm, ab ins leiter tal leiteralm zur Salmhütte bis dahin sollts gut gehn (keine materialseilbahn).
von der Salmhütte den talkessel queren vorbei am Glatzberg hinab zur Glorer Hütte die wird von kals mit einer materialseilbahn versorgt da wird die abfahrt nach kals über den steig spassig werden ist aber´n almboden als nicht so sehr zerklüftet. 

Gloerhütte krieg ich vom alten Hüttenwirt noch info´s.

werd´s mir im kommenden sommer nach schneeschmeze jenach winter abfahren


----------



## McMounti (18. November 2009)

vielen Dank für die wirklich super detaillierten beschreibungen - die strecke zur glorerhütte war jetzt eigentlich das fehlende puzzle! wenn ich jetzt die teile, die ich so von euch bekommen hab zu einer route zusammenbaue, dann bekomme ich glaub ich wirklich eine strecke, die im wesentlichen abseits von den allseits bekannten alpenXs führt und trotzdem wirklich was hergibt. ich fasse den plan noch einmal zusammen (wenn ich im detail durch bin stell ich das ganze natürlich noch einmal hier rein). ich muss wahrscheinlich die nockberge aus zeitgründen auslassen (ich glaub in 4 tagen würd' sich das nicht ausgehen - ohne das jetzt durchgemessen zu haben, aber mehr als 3000 hm pro Tag möcht ich nicht fahren):

- Start: Maltatal - rüber ins Gasteinertal (der Abschnitt ist noch offen, aber ich glaub, das ist nicht all zu problematisch)
- Gasteinertal - Heiligenblut (ist auch noch offen)
- Heiligenblut - Kals - Matrei
- Matrei über Umbaltörl ins Ahrntal (St. Peter)
- St. Peter - Hundskehljoch - Zillerboden - Mayrhofen

ihr kennt ja viele dieser streckenabschnitte -> wenn also jemand der ansicht ist, da gäb's schönere alternativen oder es könnte irgendwo problematisch werden, dann bitte noch reinposten ... danke!


----------



## tiroler1973 (18. November 2009)

... ich würd da jetzt nicht mehr lange zweifeln, sondern den Feinschliff machen und dann fahren. Wie du korrekter Weise gesagt hast, ist es keine der bekannten Nord-Süd Routen, die auf Dauer eh langweilig werden und hier schon 3 Millionen mal durchgekaut wurden. Es ist eigentlich in kurzer Zeit eine recht nette Strecke zusammen gekommen.


----------



## McMounti (19. November 2009)

tiroler1973 schrieb:


> ... ich würd da jetzt nicht mehr lange zweifeln, sondern den Feinschliff machen und dann fahren.



du hast recht - ich dank euch allen recht herzlich für die unterstützung  - zwei dinge werd ich auf jeden fall noch berichten: den "feinschliff" und dann den tourenbericht (aber erst im sommer 2010)!!

danke
mcmounti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McMounti (10. Februar 2010)

Also, ich hab mir gedacht vielleicht interessierts jemanden, wie der aktuelle Stand der Planung ist (leider noch immer nicht ganz fertig) und ev. hat sogar der eine oder andere noch was dazu beizutragen ... (es ist jetzt doch die west-ost richtung geworden):

- Mayrhofen - Pfitscherjoch - Pfundererjoch - Pfunders
- Pfunders - Eisbruggjoch - Neveserjoch - Ahrntal
- Ahrntal - Ochsenlenke - Klammljoch - Defereggental (St. Jakob)
- St. Jakob - zurück Richtung NW ins Trojeralmtal - über die Bachlenke ins Großbachtal - Umballtal - Matrei
- Matrei - Matreier Törl - Kals - Glorerhütte - Salmhütte - Heiligenblut
- Heiligenblut - von hier an noch offen, da muss ich erst schauen, wieviel zeit wir noch haben

naja, jetzt sind doch viele standard-alpenX-übergänge reingekommen, ... wenn ihr da noch anregungen habt ... vielen dank schon im voraus!!

lg
mcmounti


----------



## Mausoline (13. Juni 2011)

Hallo McMounti
Bist du deine Tour 2010 so gefahren.
Wie waren deine Erfahrungen zwecks Fahren, Tragen und Schieben. Mich interessiert vor allem der Bereich um den Großglockner.
Danke.


----------



## McMounti (13. Juni 2011)

jap, wir sind die tour fast so gefahren, wie beschrieben (ein paar wirklich kleine abweichungen, wegen schnee, usw.). ich beschränk mich mal kurz auf die beschreibung der glocknergegend. kurz gesagt - unglaublich!!!. von matrei aus gehts auf forstautobahn aufs matreier törl (super beeindruckende aussicht mit panorama in alle richtungen (glockner in die eine richtung, virgental, defereggental in die andere). danach ein traumhafter wiesentrail (relativ steil, aber absolut fahrbar) runter nach kals. der wiesentrail ist auch desshalb so toll, da er weitere unten in viele kleine serpentinen und spzitzkehren mündet - da ist das gelände aber perfekt zum "üben" (keine steine, nur wurzeln) und wenn man mal fällt dann butterweich, ... naja von kals sind wir dann auf der strasse zum lucknerhaus gefahren und von dort nach osten weg auf den wanderweg richtung glorerhütte. dieser weg ist anfangs noch fahrbar, dann heißts (ich glaube, weiß nicht mehr ganz genau) rd. eine stunde schieben (wir waren zu fünft - einer davon ist bis rauf gefahren, das war allerdings sicher kein genuss; heißt aber wirklich schieben und nicht tragen und fast immer den großglockner im blickfeld, 0 problem und wunderschön) der wirt auf der glorer (wenn er noch dort ist) ist wirklich cool - hat sofort unsere bikes inspiziert und meinte, dass er da oben noch kaum biker gesehen hat (zu derzeit waren auch minibaggerarbeiten in gang und ich denke, die haben den weg dort noch spitzenmäßig ausgebaut - ev. zum teil auch schon fahrbar). der trail runter - für mich - ich betrachte mich als guten durchschnitt (max. S2) - zu 95 % fahrbar - ein traum. der hat alles, was man so braucht, wiese, schroffes verblocktes (aber fahrbares) gelände, wurzeln, flowigen teil, ... und ist endlos lang bis runter nach heiligenblut (durchs leitertal - ca. 1400hm). was auch noch wichtig ist zu erwähnen - ich keine kein gebiet, in dem die leute zu bikern so zuvorkommend und freundlich sind, wie in osttirol ... also wenn du das gebiet plans kann ich nur sagen - daumen hoch 
lg
mcmounti


----------



## roliK (13. Juni 2011)

Hi,

kannst du vielleicht kurz den Weg durch das Großbachtal beschreiben? Habe dort ebenfalls eine mehrtägige Runde geplant und würde gerne wissen, ob der Weg über die Bachlenke oder der durch das Dabertal weiter im Westen der sinnvollere ist.


----------



## McMounti (14. Juni 2011)

naja, um dir zu sagen, was besser ist, müsst' ich beide wege kennen . ich hatte ja ursprünglich auch daran gedacht durchs dabertal zu fahren - als wir dann dort waren, hat uns der hüttenwirt der neuen reichenbergerhütte abgeraten durchs dabertal zu fahren, weil der weg dorthin noch voller schnee war und sehr beschwerlich gewesen wäre. so haben wir uns kurzer hand entschlossen, durchs großbachtal abzufahren. zuvor aber noch: die auffahrt zur reichenbergerhütte ist wirklich traumhaft: nahezu komplett fahrbar; zuerst auf einer forststrasse, dann auf einem trail (und der führt in leichtem auf und ab rüber zur hütte). lediglich die letzten 50 hm sind zu schieben, insg. einer der schönsten auffahrten ...

das großbachtal, muss ich gestehen, war etwas mühsam, da kommt kein flow auf. zuerst ist es ein stück bergab zu tragen/schieben. dann wirds zwar fahrbar, aber immer wieder verblockt, so dass man entweder nur mit mühe weiterkommt (eher flach) oder aus dem sattel muss. bis man dann zur forststrasse kommt, die ist nur aus einem grund spannend -> wegen ihrer steilheit. unglaublich steil geht es da bis runter zu den umballfällen (die sieht man aber nicht, weil sind noch ein stück weiter oben sind). 

ich würde beim nächsten mal auf jeden fall das dabertal versuchen ...
wenn du's gefahren bist, berichte doch ...


----------



## roliK (14. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Info! Schnee sollte heuer ja kein Problem darstellen, und der Weg über die Reichenberger Hütte hört sich interessant an. 

Mir gefällt auch deine Route über die Glorerhütte nach Heiligenblut sehr gut! Ich hoffe du bist mir nicht böse, wenn ich deine Idee klaue und versuche, diesen Trail auch noch in meine Runde einzubauen.


----------



## soundfreak (11. Mai 2018)

topic ist zwar schon "etwas" alt, aber danke für die vielen anregungen.

via reichenberger hütte vom defereggental in das virgental ist eine schöne überquerung, vor allem die auffahrt. von der bachlenke abwärts ist es etwas mühsig. mit flottem schritt benötigt man ca. 45 bis 60 min bis zum beginn der forststraße. fahrbar ist nur wenig (wie schon der vorschreiber erwähnt hat). habe diese überquerung im august 2017 gemacht 

wegen der querung beim großglockner via Glorerhütte - habe dazu noch 2 Beschreibungen gefunden: 

http://schwemberger.at/html/2012_-_7__tag.html  (ist auch schon in einem anderen topic hier im forum)

klemens bont hat den abschnitt bei seinem ostalpencross dabei -->  http://www.klemensbont.ch/touren2015/ostalp15T9.htm


----------

